# مدينة إطرابلس القديمة



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 يونيو 2006)

مدينة إطرابلس القديمة


الموقع العام للمدينة
تقع مدينة إطرابلس القديمة شمال خط الاستواء. على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط وعلى رأس قمة سهل الجفارة الزراعي. وهى بذلك تقع في صميم مناخ بلدان البحر الأبيض المتوسط. 

حدود المدينة
يحيط البحر بضلعين من أضلاع الشكل الخماسي للموقع حيث يحده من الشرق والشمال الشرقي طريق الفتح ومن الشمال الغربي شارع القبة والطريق الساحلي ومن جهة الجنوب الشرقي ميدان الشهداء ومن جهة الجنوب الغربي والشمال الغربي السور التاريخي ومن جهة شارع سيدي عمران.

التطور التاريخي لمدينة إطرابلس القديمة
العهد الفينيقي:
مدينة طرابلس القديمة هي مدينة فينيقية المنشأ، وقد يغالط البعض في ذكر أنها ذات منشأ روماني، كانت في عهدها الفينيقي تسمى" ماركا آويات "، أسست فيما بين القرنين السابع والثامن قبل الميلاد، إضافة إليها فقد أسس الفينيقيون مدينتين أخريين هما " لبدة وصبراته " وبذلك صارت بالشطر الغربي من ليبيا ثلاث مدن عند انتقال العاصمة من" لبدة الكبرى " إلى " آويات " فقد صارت تتوسط المدينتين.

حكم الرومان:
وأطلق عليها الحاكم الروماني اسم " تريبوليس " وهى كلمة مركبة من شطرين " تري " بمعنى ثلاثة و" بوليس " بمعنى مدينة ، ثم حرفت إلى " طرابلس " نتيجة لتعاقب الحاكمين لها واختلاف ألسنتهم . 
وقد استخدم الرومان في كل مدنهم بالمستعمرات التابعة لهم نظام التخطيط الروماني والذي تتكون فيه المدينة من شارعين رئيسيين أحدهما " كاردو " ويمتد من الشمـال إلى الجنـوب و" ديكومانوس " ويمتد من الشرق إلى الغرب ، وفى نقطة تلاقيهما يقام قوس يسمى " قوس النصر " وينسب إلى أحد أباطرة الدولة الرومانية . 
وواضح أن المدينة القديمة قد خضعت هي الأخرى لهذا القانون التخطيطي ولكن لم يبق من هذا الأثر سوى القوس المعروف بقوس " ماركوس أوريليوس " والذي يواجه ميناء طرابلس من الشمال الشرقي وباب البحر. 

العهد الوندالي: 
وقعت المدينة تحت حكم الوندال سنة 449 م حتى سنة 642 م ولم تنشأ أية أعمال عمرانية بها إلا في فترة حكم البيزنطيين لها واقتصرت أعمالهم العمرانية على تحصينها وبناء أبراج المراقبة وبناء مجموعة من الكنائس المسيحية، ونتيجة لحكم المسيحيين للمدينة فقد هاجر أهلها حتى دخول العرب إليها سنة 642 م.

الفتح الإسلامي:
بعد فتح المدينة على يد عمرو بن العاص كان أول عمل يقوم به الفاتحون المسلمون هو بناء مسجد، وبالفعل فقد بنى مسجد عمرو بن العاص في المكان الذي يقوم فيه الآن جامع أحمد باشا القره مانلى ويجدر القول هنا إلى أن عمرو بن العاص هو أول من أطلق عليها اللفظ العربي " إطرابلس " وقد تنوسيت الألف المكسورة وسميت كما نعرفها الآن " طرابلس " إلا أن جهاز إدارة المدينة القديمة استرجع اسم المدينة الذي أطلقه عليها عمرو بن العاص وصارت كلمة " إطرابلس " تطلق على المدينة القديمة وكلمة " طرابلس " تطلق على المدينة الجديدة . 
واستمر حكم العرب لها من سنة 642 م حتى سنة 1510 م أي ما يقارب تسعة قرون وكانت أهم الأعمال العمرانية بها : 
أ ـ المنازل وقد زاد عددها نتيجة رجوع المهاجرين إليها . 
ب ـ المتاجر والأسواق التجارية . 
ج ـ المساجد . 
ولم تتصف المدينة العربية الإسلامية بقوانين تخطيطية معينة باستثناء المنازل ، والتي كانت تحدد فيها الارتفاعات احتراما للجار . أما الأسواق فقد كانت تبنى على امتداد الشارع الذي توجد فيه البوابة وعند التقاء شوارع البوابات تبنى ساحة المدينة، ويبنى بها المسجد الكبير أو المسجد الجامع ولذا صار لفظ " جامع " يعنى مسجد.

فترة حكم فرسان القديس يوحنا:
احتل الأسبان " طرابلس " يوم 25 يوليو 1510م وقد كتب أحد القواد العسكريين واصفا المدينة قائلا : " مدينة طرابلس مربعة الشكل ، محيطها يزيد عن ميل واحد ، ولها سوران بهما خنادق ضيقة وعميقة ، والسور الأول مرتفع وسميك والثاني قصير وهى مليئة بالأبراج الحصينة ويحيط بها البحر من ثلاث جهات ولها ميناء عظيم يسع ما يزيد عن أربعمائة سفينة ويسكنها ما يزيد عن عشرة آلاف من العرب واليهود.
أهم الأعمال العمرانية 
•	الاهتمام بتحديد الأسوار خوفا من السكان . 
•	إعادة بناء قلعة السرايا الحمراء ذات المنشأ الروماني . 
•	إقامة الأبواب لأغراض عسكرية ، والأبواب هي : باب الجديد ، باب البحر ، باب سوق المشير ، باب هوادة ، باب العرب " باب الحرية حاليا ".

العهد العثماني الأول 
بعد استنجاد السكان بالإمبراطورية العثمانية الإسلامية آنذاك، استولى الأتراك على المدينة، حتى بداية القرن العشرين، وقد مر على المدينة عهدان أولهما امتد من سنة 1551م حتى 1711م ، بعدها تولاها القره مانليون حتى سنة 1835م ، ثم تعاقب عليها الولاة حتى احتلال الإيطاليين لها سنة 1911م ، وما يستعرض في هذه الفترة هو الأعمال العمرانية وأهم القوانين . وكان " مراد آغا " أول والٍ على طرابلس وأهم أعماله : 
1 ـ تشجيع حركة بناء المنازل العربية داخل المدينة القديمة . 
2 ـ إعادة تحصين المدينة . 
3 ـ جعل المدينة عاصمة ولاية ليبيا . 
4 ـ إنشاء الحمامات على الطريقة التركية . 
5 ـ إنشاء المدارس الدينية . 
وقد تعاقب ولاة آخرون وكان أول عمل يقوم به أي منهم إنشاء مسجد . فانتشرت المساجد باسم ولاتها مثل " جامع شائب العين " و " جامع دروار " كما أنشئت دار لصك العملة.

فترة حكم الأسرة القره مانللية1711م ـ 1835م) 
أهم أعمالهم العمرانية :
•	بناء المسجد المشهور والذي لازال قائما "جامع أحمد باشا القره مانللي" على أنقاض جامع " عمرو بن العاص " وقد ألحق به مدرسة أطلق عليها اسمه. 
•	الاهتمام بسور المدينة. 
•	إنشاء دار صناعة السفن. 

ونتيجة لحركة العمران وازدياد السكان ونشاط التجارة وما إليه من مقومات إنشاء المدينة، فقد صار لزاماً على ولاة طرابلس استصدار قوانين ولوائح تنظم سير الحياة والعمران بها، وقد كانت المدينة قبل فترة العهد العثماني الثاني تسير دون قانون، باستثناء الأعراف.

العهد العثماني الثاني (1835م ـ 1911م): 
أهم أعمال العهد العثماني الثاني العمرانية : 
•	مد أسلاك البرق والهاتف بين طرابلس وبنغازي . 
•	تنظيم ضريبة "الميرى" . 
•	إنشاء مدرسة الفنون والصنائع . 
•	تأسيس المدرسة الحربية "باب البحر" . 
•	إجراء أول عملية تسجيل الأراضي تسجيلا عقاريا . 
•	إنشاء سوق المشير 1906م . 
•	هدم جزء من السور الغربي للمدينة سنة 1909م لتشجيع التطور العمراني خارج الأسوار . 

وكان بتلك الفترة إحصاء للمباني نتج منه ما يلي : 29 مسجدا، 5 كنائس، 7 معابد يهودية، مدرسة إعدادية، 19 مدرسة ابتدائية، 20 مخبزا، 1019 متجرا، 22 مقهى، 14 فندقا، 2453 منزلا، 7 قنصليات أجنبية.

الاحتلال الإيطالي (1912م ـ 1924م): 
كل ما كان مكتوبا عن بلدية طرابلس خلال العهد العثماني، هو من السجلات التاريخية لمصلحة الآثار، وهى معلومات دقيقة، أما المعلومات التي تتحدث عن البلدية خلال فترة الاحتلال الإيطالي فهي مستقاة من المراجع الإيطالية المترجمة. 
وكان قد حل المجلس البلدي إثر الاحتلال الإيطالي مباشرة وعينت إدارة عسكرية تدير البلاد ، ونذكر هنا بعض ما جاء في الأمر الصادر من الجنرال "كانيفا" والذي يتعلق بتقسيم طرابلس إلى محلات كالآتي / 
•	محلة البلدية . 
•	محلة باب البحر . 
•	محلة الحارة الكبيرة . 
•	محلة الحارة الصغيرة . 
•	محلة كوشة الصفار . 
•	محلة حومة غريان . 

فترة ما قبل الثورة(1952م ـ 1969م): 
من أهم المشاريع العمرانية احتلال تلك الفترة : 
إنشاء خزان المدينة القديمة . 
تعبيد بعض الطرقات بها . 
إنشاء كورنيش ما بين السرايا والميناء.

ما بعد الثورة (1969م): 
في سنة 1983م صدر قرار اللجنة الشعبية العامة رقم (58) بإنشاء الجهاز الفني لتنظيم وإدارة المدينة القديمة ويحتوى القرار على أثنى عشرة مادة تتعلق بإدارة وتنظيم وبتنفيذ الخطط الفنية الخاصة بالمدينة القديمة.
ثم في سنة 1985م صدر قرار اللجنة الشعبية العامة رقم (40) يقضى بإنشاء مشروع إدارة وتنظيم المدينة القديمة طرابلس . ويحتوى على أربعة عشر مادة ، ومن أهم مواده : 
مادة (2) : يتولى المشروع المنشأ بموجب أحكام هذا القرار وضع وتنفيذ البرامج والخطط الثقافية والفنية والهندسية والخاصة بالترميم والصيانة وكل ما يتعلق بشئون المباني والمرافق الكائنة بالمدينة القديمة ، ويتولى المشروع بشكل خاص : 
وضع وتنفيذ المشروعات الفنية والثقافية والتي تؤكد تواصل واستمرارية الكيان الحضاري لقيمنا الحية الأصيلة . 
•	القيام بالتصميمات والمواصفات وفقا للشرط الخاصة والتي يتم على أساسها التنفيذ . 
•	وضع الميزانيات التقديرية اللازمة لتنفيذ الخطط والبرامج . 
•	إبرام العقود لخطط التنفيذ . 
•	وضع اللوائح الخاصة بتحديد الاستعمالات . 
•	وضع النظم الداخلية للعمل بالمشروع . 
•	القيام بالأعمال التوثيقية والدراسات والأبحاث .


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (30 يونيو 2006)

هل يمكن توضيح التخطيط بالخرائط وتطورها .. 
و مسارات الطرق القديمة ... و القصبة و الجامع الكبير و امتداد المدينة ... و نسب بناء البيوت بطبقاتها ... و الخدمات ... الى اخره من مكونات المدينة 

و صور ان امكن ...... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 يونيو 2006)

أنا أحاول الآن فعل ذلك ولكن، يبدو أن حجم الصور كبير، لهذا سأقوم بتصغير حجمها.... هذا الموضوع دخل دون إرادة مني وأنا أحاول إضافة الصور.


----------



## thunderbird2387 (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرااااااااا علي المعلومات استاذ جمال
لكن ياريت صور لو امكن
مشكككككوووووووووررررررر علي المجهود


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 يوليو 2006)

*صور من طرابلس*

مناظر للسرايا الحمراء







http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/1776_1151757087.jpg









http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/1776_1151757328.jpg









http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/1776_1151757716.jpg


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 يوليو 2006)

*صور من طرابلس" السرايا الحمراء"*

صورة للسرايا الحمراء ومن خلفها تظهر مدينة إطرابلس القديمة بمآذنها 36 ويظهر في الصورة أيضا أحد مداخل المدينة الرئيسة" باب المدينة"


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 يوليو 2006)

أختي العزيزة/ معمارية مسلمة
سأوافيك واعضاء الملتقى بكل ما طلبته من معلومات، وخصوصا بعدما انحلت عقدة رفع الصور... رغم إنني لا زلت أعاني من بطء استجابة أيقونة رفع الصور.


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (1 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك أستاذي و بارك الله في جهدك 

ولكن لو انك صغرت حجم الصور و ابعادها لكانت للمشاهدة أفضل ... من برنامج الفوتو شوب 

و بالانتظار ان شاء الله


----------



## bshiwa (25 نوفمبر 2006)

منوووووووووووووووووووريا هندسه


----------



## جار الجار (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً على هذا العمل الأكثر من رائع، ومزيداً من إضهار الجماهيرية الليبية قديماً وحديثاً ويارب وفق الجميع.


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (29 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ..والجهد فيه واضح .....يستحق الشكر 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس خيرى (13 مايو 2007)

الاخ جمال اللافي 
تحية طيبة .....
نأمل الحاق صور كافية لتغطية المدينة ( الاسواق الشعبية - المساحد - الفنادق- الحمامات وغييرها لتغطية الموضوع واترائة ) وشكرا على الاهتمام بالثرات المحلي الاسلامي للمدن العربية .


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (13 مايو 2007)

أخي الكريم، المهندس خيري
أشكر لك اهتمامك... وأحب أن أنوه للجميع بأنني أجد صعوبة بالغة في إضافة صور، وقد توقفت عن فكرة عرض بعض مشاريعي لهذا السبب. ولكن سأحاول مستقبلا فعل ذلك.


----------



## رهف (26 يوليو 2009)

*صور لمدينه طرابلس القديمه*

حبيت انضيف بعض صور لبعض المباني القديمه لمدينه طرابلس 
وفي بعض الصور لمباني لم تعد موجوده حاليا


----------



## رهف (26 يوليو 2009)

بعض الصور الاخره لطرابلس القديمه
مشاهدة المرفق 43497

مشاهدة المرفق 43498

مشاهدة المرفق 43499


----------



## رهف (26 يوليو 2009)

وايضا 



صور مدينه طرابلس


----------



## رهف (26 يوليو 2009)

صوره قوس ماركوس في المدينه القديمه


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه اخي جمال شكرا على الموضوع وانا خطرت ببالي فكره يا ريت اخواننا المهندسين من البلاد العربيه الي عنده معلومات عن بلده يزودنا فيها لاني انا متاكد مع انا عرب الا ان الكثير منا يجهل المعلومات عن البلاد العربيه وبهيك تنتشر الثقافه والتاريخ والعلم وكذلك الحضاران المختلفه عن بلادنا الجميله
بارك الله فيكم جميعا
اخوكم المهندس محمد ابوابراهيم​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك، rose eba ، على هذه الصور الجميلة، لقد أعدت إلى ذاكرتي هذا الموضوع، الذي نسيت أن أضيف إليه صور أخرى.

ولا أنسى أخي محمد أبو إبراهيم على هذه المشاركة، وأتفق معك في الفكرة التي طرحتها، ونحن في انتظار أن يبادر الأعضاء بتعريفنا كل بتاريخ بلده.


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر والتقدير للاخ rose eba على الصور الجميلة والمرفقات الحلوة 
وطبعا لا ننسى صاحب الموضوع مشرفنا الغالى جمال الهمالى


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر والتقدير للاخ rose eba على الصور الجميلة والمرفقات الحلوة 
وطبعا لا ننسى صاحب الموضوع مشرفنا الغالى جمال الهمالى


----------



## رهف (27 يوليو 2009)

لاشكر على واحب .....ترقبو مني المزيد على مناطق ليبيا الحبيب (لبده,صبراته ,شحات,بنغازي,المرج القديم وغيرها من المناطق الجميله القديمه في ليبيا ....على فكره انا اخت لست اخ


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 يوليو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك أخي الكريم محمد الفرجاني 2006، ويزيدك عز.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة، rose eba ، على هذا الاهتمام بمدننا الليبية العريقة... فقط لدي ملاحظة مهمة أرجو أن تأخذي بها عند نشر صور لمدن ليبية أخرى، غير مدينة طرابلس، وهو أن تقومي بفتح صفحة جديدة تحت أسم " مدن ليبية" أو أن تفتحي لكل مدينة صفحة خاصة بها، إذا كانت كمية الصور عندك عن كل مدينة كبيرة جدا.

فأنا أفضل أن يبقى هذا الموضوع مخصصا لمدينة إطرابلس القديمة، بحيث يضيف إليه الأعضاء كل مرة مشاركة جديدة تتضمن معلومة أو وثيقة أو صورة تعرّف أكثر بهذه المدينة.

وسأضيف رابط عن الحوش الطرابلسي التقليدي، ليكون جزءا مكملا لكل ما له علاقة بمدينة طرابلس القديمةL

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141079.html


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
متأسف على الخطأ الغير مقصود اختنا rose eba , وطبعا ننتظر منكي المزيد عن ليبيا وياريت كما قال مشرفنا وهو عمل صفحة مستقلة بك وهي سخنونا عشان نشاركوا معاكم خاصة بمدينة بنغازي
ومنور بيكم الملتقى


----------



## dbooor (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا استاذ جمال على موضوعك الرائع


----------

